# Mars Bar NYC to close as East Village gentrifies



## editor (Jan 25, 2011)

Another one bites the dust...













http://www.urban75.org/blog/mars-bar-nyc-to-close-as-east-village-gentrifies/


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 25, 2011)

I can hardly walk through the East Village these days, it's so sad to see what it has become.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2011)

phildwyer said:


> I can hardly walk through the East Village these days, it's so sad to see what it has become.


My old NY friend who has lived there for over 25 years can't bear what's happened to the place. 

Every decent bar has gone, the old cafes and neighbourhood shops have been priced out and all the character has been stripped from the place.


----------



## duvel (Feb 25, 2011)

.......What's going on there is sad. It really is.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## vhf3 (Feb 25, 2011)

Visited the east village a couple of years back, was completely shocked at how boring it was.


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2021)

I've updated the article . And, yes, really:







__





						Remembering the fabulously scuzzy Mars Bar in East Village, New York - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

I'll be the first to agree that it wasn't the prettiest place to look at - and things only get more gritty inside - but the Mars Bar was one of the last authentic East Village bars left that recalled the area's punk rock past. Located at 25 East 1st Street (corner of 1st St




					www.urban75.org


----------



## petee (Jun 2, 2021)

also ...





__





						Contact – The Avant
					






					theavantnyc.com
				



_
In the heart of the East Village, discover a modern habitation that connects its residents to the neighborhood’s local avant-garde art history._

starting at just $770,000


----------

